# Cho bé ăn dặm thế nào cho hợp lý!



## babyhouselove22145 (6/4/21)

*Cho bé ăn dặm thế nào cho hợp lý!*

Cho bé ăn dặm thế nào cho hợp lý và không phản khoa học là điều mà các mẹ bỉm thường hay băn khoăn. Nhất là đối với bậc phụ huynh có con đầu lòng. Baì chia sẻ sau đây sẽ giúp các mẹ bớt đi một nỗi lo lắng nào đó! 

*1. Mấy tháng cho bé ăn dặm là tốt nhất?*
*1.1 Tác hại cho việc ăn dặm sớm*

Các bậc phụ huynh thường tìm hiểu trẻ em bao nhiêu tháng có thể ăn dặm, và nhiều người thấy con em mình còi cọc, ốm yếu nên cho bé ăn dặm sớm để bổ sung nhiều chất. Nhưng thật ra bộ phận tiêu hóa của bé còn non nớt nên ăn dặm quá sớm có hại hơn là lợi. Trẻ ăn dặm sớm sẽ bị các trường hợp sau đây: 



Rối loạn tiêu hóa
Thận không đủ sức để lọc
Trẻ dễ bị mắc nghẹn, viêm đường hô hấp
Trẻ giảm đi lượng sữa cần thiết 
Tổn thương dạ dày
Trẻ chậm lớn vì ko hấp thụ được thức ăn






*1.2 Dấu hiệu để mẹ biết khi con đến tháng ăn dặm*

Các mẹ nên quan sát khi con em có những biểu hiện sau đây là bé đã đến thời kỳ ăn dặm



Trẻ đòi bú sữa nhiều hơn, mặc dù mới bú cách đó không lâu
Khóc đêm và bú đêm nhiều
Mút tay
Hay nhìn người lớn ăn và đòi ăn







Nếu có cũng biểu hiện đó, các mẹ hãy tự tin cho con mình ăn dặm mà không cần ngần ngại gì

*2. Cách cho bé ăn dặm lần đầu tiên*

Khi bé bắt đầu ăn dặm, cần phải có thời gian cho bé thích nghi nên các mẹ hãy cho bé tập ăn từ ít đến nhiều, từ loãng đến đặc.

*2.1 Từ 6 đến 8 tháng tuổi*

Loại thức ăn: Bột loãng, thức ăn nghiền


Số bữa ăn: 2 bữa chính, 1-2 bữa phụ, bú mẹ hoặc sữa công thức thường xuyên


Số lượng trong mỗi bữa ăn: 2-3 muỗng sau đó lên ½ chén ( 250ml)







*2.2 Từ 9 tháng đến 11 tháng*

Loại thức ăn: Thức ăn thái nhỏ, bột đặc, cháo hoặc thức ăn nghiền, trái cây rau củ bé có thể cầm nắm được


Số bữa ăn: 3-4 bữa chính, 1-2 bữa phụ, bú mẹ hoặc sữa công thức


Số lượng trong mỗi bữa ăn: ½ chén tương đương với 250ml







*2.3 Từ 12 tháng đến 23 tháng*

Loại thức ăn: có thể ăn chung đồ ăn với gia đình, tuy nhiên cần được thái nhỏ, cháo hoặc cơm nát


Số bữa ăn: 3-4 bữa chính, 1-2 bữa phụ, bú mẹ hoặc sữa công thức


Số lượng trong mỗi bữa ăn: ¾ chén hoặc 1 chén


----------



## My_kute (10/4/21)

Công nhận là những bước ăn dặm cho bé này phải lưu ý lắm! Để bé có 1 khởi đầu ăn dặm thật tốt.


----------



## babyhouselove22145 (12/4/21)

My_kute nói:


> Công nhận là những bước ăn dặm cho bé này phải lưu ý lắm! Để bé có 1 khởi đầu ăn dặm thật tốt.


Cám ơn bạn!


----------



## Mộc San (14/4/21)

Khi bé bắt đầu ăn dặm, cần phải có thời gian cho bé thích nghi nên các mẹ hãy cho bé tập ăn từ ít đến nhiều, từ loãng đến đặc.


----------

